# Tragedy in Boston



## egilson1 (Dec 30, 2019)

For those who have not seen or heard, I lost a colleague and friend Saturday to a terrible accident. I’ve provided a link to a news article about what happened. I’m posting this not to start a discussion debating what went wrong, but to share the loss of a member of our community. I am also asking that each individual who reads this makes a New Years Resolution to do better in regards to safety. Not better than others, rather better than what you did in 2019. You may have been perfect previously, but there is always room for growth and improvement. We owe it to those we have lost.








First Night worker killed during Boston event setup remembered by family for his ‘perpetual kindness’

Friends and loved ones are remembering Brandon McSweeney, the worker who was killed Saturday while helping with setup for Boston’s First Night celebrations, for his quiet strength and kindness. McSweeney, […]


www.boston.com





please be safe out there.

Ethan


----------



## SteveB (Dec 30, 2019)

Ethan, 

Very sorry your loss. 

I yelled at a colleague of 30 years a few weeks ago, telling him to get down as he was standing on the very top of an 8 ft, A frame ladder. It doesn’t take much to get hurt or killed and what happened to Brandon is a reminder of how dangerous our business can be. 

Condolences to his family,


----------



## Crisp image (Dec 31, 2019)

egilson1 said:


> For those who have not seen or heard, I lost a colleague and friend Saturday to a terrible accident. I’ve provided a link to a news article about what happened. I’m posting this not to start a discussion debating what went wrong, but to share the loss of a member of our community. I am also asking that each individual who reads this makes a New Years Resolution to do better in regards to safety. Not better than others, rather better than what you did in 2019. You may have been perfect previously, but there is always room for growth and improvement. We owe it to those we have loss.
> 
> please be safe out there.
> 
> Ethan


Well that sucks.... I second your call to be safe not only on the work site but also at home. As an OHS officer on my work site we all have a responsibility to call those out who could improve their safety. 
Stay safe everyone.

Regards
Geoff


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 31, 2019)

egilson1 said:


> I am also asking that each individual who reads this makes a New Years Resolution to do better in regards to safety. Not better than others, rather better than what you did in 2019. You may have been perfect previously, but there is always room for growth and improvement. We owe it to those we have lost.



That's an excellent New Years Resolution and a fitting way to honor our fallen brother.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 1, 2020)

My condolences to all of Brandon's family, friends and coworkers.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 2, 2020)

egilson1 said:


> I am also asking that each individual who reads this makes a New Years Resolution to do better in regards to safety. Not better than others, rather better than what you did in 2019. You may have been perfect previously, but there is always room for growth and improvement. We owe it to those we have lost.



I love this idea Ethan. We all need to take going home safely at the end of the night as our #1 priority. The idea that the show must go on and I am willing "heroically" risk my own personal safety to see that it happens, is something that we need to remove from our culture. (Note that's a general statement and not a comment on anything that happened in Boston). 

Let's all live safer in 2020 than in 2019!


----------



## Allana (Jan 8, 2020)

@egilson1 
I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for doing your part to promote a safer workplace.
can you update the Control Booth when they release details of the OSHA report?


----------

